# Split 10 gallon for vampire crabs and cherry shrimp.



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

So, I'm not very handy. I'm going to eventually create a 10 gallon setup for some vampire crabs, and cherry shrimp--but I want it to be 1/2 land, 1/2 water. I've seen many different ways of establishing this; It sounds like my best bet would be to buy a 10 gallon, and go to like, Home Depot, and say "I need a piece of glass to be 'this tall' and wide enough to fully split this tank," silicone that up, and then get some driftwood to allow the crabs to crawl out. Any other ideas? Because foam based products sound like a bad idea with crabs/shrimp.

Also, I got some of those clay balls to help keep the substrate moist on the land end. Logically, the best thing to do would be to have some holes on the bottom so that some water would get in under there, so that the filter could filter ALL the water in the setup, but I worry about coir getting in the filter.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

A few things to think about... the crabs will eat the shirmp. As long as you arent too attached to the shrimp, wont be an issue, I am sure the crabs will think they are delicious 

Why would you put a piece of glass in to divide it if you plan on putting holes in to allow filtration of all of the water? If you build the one side up enough with Leca (those little clay balls), it shouldnt be soaking wet. Next, the crabs would actually prefer soaking wet, they like to burrow and hide in moist/wet areas.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

I just don't want the filter getting clogged with coir. I don't think giving these guys an aquatic, or partly-aquatic setup is possible without a filter--they really foul up the water. 

For now, I'm keeping him terrestrial, with a moist area, and a largish water dish. It seems to work Ok--I might just keep him that way.

EDIT: Cherry shrimp getting eaten is fine.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have kept them in the past and basically had a swamp/bog tank for them with an area that had a small pond/puddle. They didnt seem to care about water quality, though I know in the wild, they are found near streams I think which are constantly running so they would have access to clean water. I think no matter what, in a 10g tank you will have a hard time filtering the water without getting debris from the substrate in it unless you are using an external filter of some sort simply because the tank is so small. You may want to PM ZBrinks as he has some and Im sure he could show you pics of his setups.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

therizman2 said:


> I have kept them in the past and basically had a swamp/bog tank for them with an area that had a small pond/puddle. They didnt seem to care about water quality, though I know in the wild, they are found near streams I think which are constantly running so they would have access to clean water. I think no matter what, in a 10g tank you will have a hard time filtering the water without getting debris from the substrate in it unless you are using an external filter of some sort simply because the tank is so small. You may want to PM ZBrinks as he has some and Im sure he could show you pics of his setups.


I just can't deal with the smell of water that dirty. Smells like toilet water. Bleaaah.
But using a big water dish, and replacing the water seems way simpler than buying a new setup and bothering with all of that. The one I have right now is kind of ugly, so I'll just have to get a prettier one.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

Got a prettier dish today. I put him in it to see if he'd like it, and now he won't get out of it.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

Little guy is still doing great.


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you please share some pics of your setup?


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

What species of Vampire Crabs are you keeping?


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

I actually plan on re-doing it eventually(possibly this weekend) after talking with a guy w/Josh's Frogs--currently I don't have any pics. I don't know what species I have, wasn't sold under the Latin name. Also, I only have one crab currently.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

That's the current setup.

224314_10150165839249087_525999086_6878082_1841079_n | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That's the little guy.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

My crabs mutilated and killed each other in a ten gallon. I have Geosesarma "vampire" or "orange eyed". Most of them ("vampire crabs") are undescribed.

In a split twenty long they are much happier, and don't bother a small colony of cherry shrimp. JVK


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow never seen a vampire crab before. Seen Fiddler Crabs before but not this crab. Good luck and keep us updated. oh by the way my wife is going to hate you.. lol must have one to add to the zoo.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my build thread, for those interested.


----------



## jebbewocky (Apr 24, 2011)

jkooiman said:


> My crabs mutilated and killed each other in a ten gallon. I have Geosesarma "vampire" or "orange eyed". Most of them ("vampire crabs") are undescribed.
> 
> In a split twenty long they are much happier, and don't bother a small colony of cherry shrimp. JVK


I only have one crab, and the shrimp would be food, not friends.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's your build thread (there was a typo in your link above)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/67512-5-gallon-crabitat-vivarium-build.html

I'm looking forward to seeing this finished. I'd love to get crabs and shrimp.


----------

